# Parlee?



## SDizzle (May 1, 2004)

<img src='https://www.thedancys.com/nationals/thumb/IMG_1747.jpg'>


----------



## FinaEstampa (Mar 2, 2005)

I can't imagine racing a rainy crit on a $4,000 Parlee...


----------



## divve (May 3, 2002)

Race bikes are for free anyway.


----------



## StormShadow (Feb 27, 2005)

That's me in the grey jacket and my brother in the blue jacket holding the bike. We were at the end of the three block long back straight waiting to take pictures.


----------



## StormShadow (Feb 27, 2005)

FinaEstampa said:


> I can't imagine racing a rainy crit on a $4,000 Parlee...


It's not so crazy when you consider they were racing for the college national championchip.


----------



## mgp (Feb 3, 2004)

Oh, the horror! I just ran out to the garage and hugged mine!


----------



## cmatcan (Oct 6, 2005)

so what exactly happened to the bike? how did it all go down?


----------

